# new bird



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 3, 2016)

So I went to Pet Smart for bird seed. They were adopting out all their parakeets as they had been there too long. So they kept bugging me, and I kept saying no.....so this is him...
this is his back



But this is his front, blue!




this is LaVerne and Shirley, Shirl is the male, they are a long time couple



and the blondes, both female and mean as hell


Heck, it's no harder to take care of 6 than it is 5, and free, I never can say no to an animal who doesn't have a home.......


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 3, 2016)

Cute, congrats..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2016)

Kelly had a female parakeet that hated her and bonded with me.
Im still amazed at how intelligent that little bird was.
We ended up with four at one point. The other 3 showed no signs of smarts at all.
Oh yeah. And they can bite pretty hard.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

He's very pretty, Maggie.

I think that color is called harlequin.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> He's very pretty, Maggie.
> 
> I think that color is called harlequin.



@Yvonne G I always think it's so corny for people to name their animals, Harley. Did you ever hear of a dog named Kawasaki or Triumph or CAMARO?????
But you see I gotta name this bird Harli or Harle or just bird. Y is the one with the imagination for names. She had an Appaloosa she named Big Mac because he had spotted buns, and another named Wendy, because she was hot and juicy. But the best was an Appy foal that came out solid brown. So my sis named him Plain Brown Wrapper.....such imagination


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G I always think it's so corny for people to name their animals, Harley. Did you ever hear of a dog named Kawasaki or Triumph or CAMARO?????
> But you see I gotta name this bird Harli or Harle or just bird. Y is the one with the imagination for names. She had an Appaloosa she named Big Mac because he had spotted buns, and another named Wendy, because she was hot and juicy. But the best was an Appy foal that came out solid brown. So my sis named him Plain Brown Wrapper.....such imagination


Have you seen oil droplets under Harleys perch?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2016)

cuz we all know, all good Harleys mark their spot!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> cuz we all know, all good Harleys mark their spot!!!


Amen


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 4, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> cuz we all know, all good Harleys mark their spot!!!


That's only Harleys from our generation......I don't believe they leak anymore. Frankly, I'd rather have an old panhead than a new bike......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2016)

I like the 45s best.
They had all of the character.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> cuz we all know, all good Harleys mark their spot!!!



Think about that....would you fly in an airplane made by Harley???????


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Think about that....would you fly in an airplane made by Harley???????



I don't know why not. Our Harley was pretty darned dependable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know why not. Our Harley was pretty darned dependable.


I've only seen them actually explode when they've been modified.
I honestly think that when ridden how they were designed to be ridden, they are just as reliable as any other make.
They are cruisers. Good cruisers. Not cruise missiles.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Think about that....would you fly in an airplane made by Harley???????


No. Maybe not.
But I flew in a plane with a Bombardier engine. And they make lousy motorsports engines.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 7, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> No. Maybe not.
> But I flew in a plane with a Bombardier engine. And they make lousy motorsports engines.



Gosh! I would think they make lousy planes too. Was this one with the bombardier down in a clear bubble operating a 50 caliber or whatever? I'm remembering your connection with planes....

I really was talking (like my sis) about the days when ALL Harley's leaked oil, it became a USA joke and I had a tee shirt with a bi-plane on it with lots of oil flying out and that was the saying on it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know why not. Our Harley was pretty darned dependable.



Yes, but I was talking about 20 years before that. When the names of the bike itself weren't confusing, Knucklehead, Panhead, Shovelhead. Yours was a dresser. And newer than I was joking about. In the days when $250 got you a box, then you would put all the pieces together (called a basket), and my husband could put one together overnight and the next day we went on a run. Didn't test'em out first, you just build one and off we'd go. I usually had a small pillow bungeed to the fender for my seat. Now it all sounds so unsafe and really kinda stoopid, but then that was just how we did. 

We went to the second (I think) Sturgis run on a rat bike that actually had a seat. Bet there wasn't 2-300 bikes there. It wasn't commercial then, I can't remember if I had fun or not, which tells me we had a lot of fun! lol..... Most of the fun happened in the camp ground. And I don't mean in the way you're all thinking, I mean that's where everybody hung out and partied. That bike had so much crap on it that I had to hold 2 cans of 60 weight oil all the way, because Kevin wasn't sure we'd be able to get it on the road. LONG time ago. All the highways we took were 2 lane. Eisenhour hadn't started his 4 way highway system yet. The sleeping bag was bungeed to the Springer front making it kinda hard to steer with the ape hangers.
Sorry about the nostalgic rambling. I think times were more fun for real bikers then. I'm not talking about motorcycle enthusiasts, I'm talking about 1%er's. It was a complete way of life then, not just a short putt. Have I put you all to sleep yet? I 'could' keep going, I got me some memories....hahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 7, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> @Yvonne G I always think it's so corny for people to name their animals, Harley. Did you ever hear of a dog named Kawasaki or Triumph or CAMARO?????
> But you see I gotta name this bird Harli or Harle or just bird. Y is the one with the imagination for names. She had an Appaloosa she named Big Mac because he had spotted buns, and another named Wendy, because she was hot and juicy. But the best was an Appy foal that came out solid brown. So my sis named him Plain Brown Wrapper.....such imagination




@Yvonne G "sesame seed buns" not spotted, I KNEW that was wrong.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Yes, but I was talking about 20 years before that. When the names of the bike itself weren't confusing, Knucklehead, Panhead, Shovelhead. Yours was a dresser. And newer than I was joking about. In the days when $250 got you a box, then you would put all the pieces together (called a basket), and my husband could put one together overnight and the next day we went on a run. Didn't test'em out first, you just build one and off we'd go. I usually had a small pillow bungeed to the fender for my seat. Now it all sounds so unsafe and really kinda stoopid, but then that was just how we did.
> 
> We went to the second (I think) Sturgis run on a rat bike that actually had a seat. Bet there wasn't 2-300 bikes there. It wasn't commercial then, I can't remember if I had fun or not, which tells me we had a lot of fun! lol..... Most of the fun happened in the camp ground. And I don't mean in the way you're all thinking, I mean that's where everybody hung out and partied. That bike had so much crap on it that I had to hold 2 cans of 60 weight oil all the way, because Kevin wasn't sure we'd be able to get it on the road. LONG time ago. All the highways we took were 2 lane. Eisenhour hadn't started his 4 way highway system yet. The sleeping bag was bungeed to the Springer front making it kinda hard to steer with the ape hangers.
> Sorry about the nostalgic rambling. I think times were more fun for real bikers then. I'm not talking about motorcycle enthusiasts, I'm talking about 1%er's. It was a complete way of life then, not just a short putt. Have I put you all to sleep yet? I 'could' keep going, I got me some memories....hahaha


Same reasons I no longer bother going to Daytona for Bike week.
I won the Cabbage Patch drag race in '80 and '81. (Crashed in '83)
Does anyone even know what that was now?
It was street bikes on knobby tires racing through a cabbage feild.
Going straight and staying on the bike was almost impossible.
The last time I was there. No more races. No more anything. They were selling T shirts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Gosh! I would think they make lousy planes too. Was this one with the bombardier down in a clear bubble operating a 50 caliber or whatever? I'm remembering your connection with planes....
> 
> I really was talking (like my sis) about the days when ALL Harley's leaked oil, it became a USA joke and I had a tee shirt with a bi-plane on it with lots of oil flying out and that was the saying on it.


It wasn't just a joke.
It was almost the end of the motor company.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 17, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I like the 45s best.
> They had all of the character.



Yep, I agree


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2018)

This bird thread sure got off the subject. How's the bird doing, Maggie?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> This bird thread sure got off the subject. How's the bird doing, Maggie?


Wait.
This was about a bird?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 17, 2018)

Maggie Cummings said:


> @Yvonne G "sesame seed buns" not spotted, I KNEW that was wrong.


Oh jeez, you're right!!!! (She's never wrong)


----------



## Pearly (Apr 18, 2018)

Maggie Cummings said:


> So I went to Pet Smart for bird seed. They were adopting out all their parakeets as they had been there too long. So they kept bugging me, and I kept saying no.....so this is him...
> this is his back
> View attachment 193713
> 
> ...



Beautiful colors!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 18, 2018)

Pearly said:


> Beautiful colors!


Thanks, he has a lot of personality. Parakeets are a lot more fun then you would think.


----------

